# PSE Bow - Factory Specs??



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

A friend just gave me his PSE Thunderbolt to restring and tune-up for the upcoming deer season. The serial # is: 0510384.

Can someone tell me the year model, and give me the factory specs, ATA/BH, including string and cable lengths for this bow? The sticker says string 94.50 and cable 2930. I measured the cable and it is a LOT longer than 29.30, more like 34.50 including the static yoke. The length on the sticker does include the yoke, right?? 

The cam says "PSE LMR" on the bottom. It has 3 string slots: A , B, and C.

Also, what is the correct cam orientation?

Thanks,
NC:cocktail:


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> A friend just gave me his PSE Thunderbolt to restring and tune-up for the upcoming deer season. The serial # is: 0510384.
> 
> Can someone tell me the year model, and give me the factory specs, ATA/BH, including string and cable lengths for this bow? The sticker says string 94.50 and cable 2930. I measured the cable and it is a LOT longer than 29.30, more like 34.50 including the static yoke. The length on the sticker does include the yoke, right??
> 
> ...


You would probably be better off asking this on the PSE forum.Vaughn or Diane would be able to answer it.......


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*PSE forum*

The cable Tune number in no way will reflect the actual measurement. The cable tune number needs to be looked up. Diane at PSE can get it for you.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks, I will call them tomorrow.

NC


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> A friend just gave me his PSE Thunderbolt to restring and tune-up for the upcoming deer season. The serial # is: 0510384.
> 
> Can someone tell me the year model, and give me the factory specs, ATA/BH, including string and cable lengths for this bow? The sticker says string 94.50 and cable 2930. I measured the cable and it is a LOT longer than 29.30, more like 34.50 including the static yoke. The length on the sticker does include the yoke, right??
> 
> ...


A 2930 cable tune number is 38 1/2", this is the total length including the yoke. Also PSE has a forum at http://forums.pse-archery.com/


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Iriquois archer has got it! 38 and 1/2 for the cable length.


----------

